# Protektor Handgelenk?



## Frostfalke (12. Juni 2019)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Am Montag habe ich mir leider bei Mountainbike das Handgelenk gebrochen. Ein großes Loch ist mir zum Verhängnis geworden. Ich bin über den Lenker gegangen, habe mich mit der Hand abgefangen und fertig war die Radiusfraktur. Wird jetzt natürlich ein wenig dauern, bis ich wieder biken kann. Allerdings überlege ich nun, mir ein Paar Handgelenkschützer anzuschaffen, denn so ein Bruch möchte ich nicht noch mal erleben. Hat jemand einen Tipp oder eine Idee, welche Schützer hierfür etwas taugen?  

Lieben Dank für Eure Mühe!  

Christoph


----------



## Tony- (12. Juni 2019)

Die, die was taugen versteifen das Handgelenk und Lenker halten geht damit auch nicht so gut.. 





Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyztkaro (12. Juni 2019)

mir ist das gleiche am samstag passiert ... distale radiusfraktur. bin heute aus dem kkh entlassen wurden und hab mich auf die suche nach handgelenk-protektoren gemacht. diese hier hab ich gefunden.

https://www.ortema-shop.com/de/moto...viduelle-handgelenksorthese-aus-carbon-detail
https://www.amazon.de/Demon-Flexmeter-Wrist-Double-Protection/dp/B00K8ORA06

vielleicht hat ja jemand erfahrungen im forum? 

gute besserung christoph!


----------



## SickEdit (12. Juni 2019)

Die gängigen Protektoren im DH und MX Bereich sind: Allsports Dynamics oder Mobius


----------



## Emerald287 (12. Juni 2019)

Erstmal gute Besserung von mir!

Ich glaube auch, dass es da nichts vernünftiges geben wird. Alles was irgendwie das Handgelenk stabilisiert macht es schwieriger den Lenker zu halten. Ich befürchte hier kommt einfach das "saublöd gelaufen" dazu. Bei nem drei Grad flacheren oder steileren Einschlag hättest Du dir vielleicht nur ne Stauchung geholt. 

Aber, danke an meine OP, mir fällt gerade ein, dass Du dich vielleicht mal im weiten Feld der medizinischen Orthesen herumtreiben kannst. Vielleicht gäbe es ja was passendes.
Dabei kann aber sein, dass das entsprechende Gebiet geschützt wird, die Verletzung aufgrund Druck aber weiter transportiert wird.


----------



## xyztkaro (12. Juni 2019)

Der Ortema Protektor ist wohl extra fürs Radfahren konzipiert. Das gute Teil wird sicher nicht günstig sein. Aber wenn es vor weiteren Brüchen schützt ist es das vielleicht auch wert.


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Juni 2019)

xyztkaro schrieb:


> mir ist das gleiche am samstag passiert ... distale radiusfraktur. bin heute aus dem kkh entlassen wurden und hab mich auf die suche nach handgelenk-protektoren gemacht. diese hier hab ich gefunden.
> 
> https://www.ortema-shop.com/de/moto...viduelle-handgelenksorthese-aus-carbon-detail
> https://www.amazon.de/Demon-Flexmeter-Wrist-Double-Protection/dp/B00K8ORA06
> ...



Willkommen im Club. Dir auch gute Besserung . Das Ortema-Teil sieht auch wirklich gut aus!


----------



## Tony- (12. Juni 2019)

xyztkaro schrieb:


> Der Ortema Protektor ist wohl extra fürs Radfahren konzipiert. Das gute Teil wird sicher nicht günstig sein. Aber wenn es vor weiteren Brüchen schützt ist es das vielleicht auch wert.


Weiß nicht.. sieht aus als ob du dir statt irgendwas im Handgelenk alle Finger brichst bei nem Sturz.


----------



## Martinwurst (12. Juni 2019)

Wenn in dem Bereich ein Protektor sinnvoll wäre, dann würden die ganzen Profis schon lange mit Prototypen davon rumfahren.
Es gibt halt einfach manche Dinge, die zu sehr einschränken.

Ich denke so ein Protektor kann als Schutz dienen, wenn der Gips runter ist und du wieder versuchst zu fahren.
Aber da wirst du sowieso nicht groß ins Gelände fahren können und Vibrationen werden schmerzen.

Dauerhaft macht Radfahren damit bestimmt keinen Spaß.
Vor allem bräuchtest du an beiden Händen einen, vielleicht rutschtst du dann erst recht vom Lenker ab und baust nen Unfall.
Ich denke bewusster Stürzen und nicht auf die angewinkelten Handgelenke, ist da die bessere Prophylaxe.

edit: Bei dieser Manu-X Carbon Orthese steht ja auch dabei, dass es in Abhängigkeit von der Verletzung angefertigt wird. Dh. kein genereller Protektor, sondern als Schutz wenn du verletzt bist.


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Juni 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Wenn in dem Bereich ein Protektor sinnvoll wäre, dann würden die ganzen Profis schon lange mit Prototypen davon rumfahren.
> Es gibt halt einfach manche Dinge, die zu sehr einschränken.
> 
> Ich denke so ein Protektor kann als Schutz dienen, wenn der Gips runter ist und du wieder versuchst zu fahren.
> ...



Also mir persönlich geht es in erster Linie darum, zukünftig Verletzung zu vermeiden. Dafür wird es aber eine "Gleitschiene" unten drunter wie beim Inlineprotektor benötigen. Die Frage ist nun, wie man damit dann den Lenker greifen will... . Ohne untere Schiene ist so ein Bruch glaube ich nicht zu verhindern, weil man sonst direkt auf den Handballen knallt.

Im Übrigen lass ich den Sturz immer wieder Revue passieren. Das ging so schnell, ich konnte mich gar nicht bewusst abrollen. Ich glaube, ich habe aus Reflex die Hände hochgerissen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffen würde, in so einer Situation “besser“ zu fallen.


----------



## Martinwurst (12. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffen würde, in so einer Situation “besser“ zu fallen.


Du hast bestimmt deine Hände offen zum Abstützen ausgestreckt? Das ist ja der typische Ablauf.
Immer ne Faust machen und auf die Arme fallen. Wenn du das bischen trainierst, kommt das reflexartig.
Jetzt wirst du sowieso extrem vorsichtig mit deiner Hand sein, da wirst du dich eh nicht mehr trauen mit angewinkelter Hand abzustützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frostfalke (12. Juni 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Du hast bestimmt deine Hände offen zum Abstützen ausgestreckt? Das ist ja der typische Ablauf.
> Immer ne Faust machen und auf die Arme fallen. Wenn du das bischen trainierst, kommt das reflexartig.
> Jetzt wirst du sowieso extrem vorsichtig mit deiner Hand sein, da wirst du dich eh nicht mehr trauen mit angewinkelter Hand abzustützen


Da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht. Ich denke Fallschule steht auf jeden Fall auf dem Programm, sobald ich wieder gesund bin. Das Bittere ist auch, dass ich mit Helm, Backprotektor, Knieschützer und Ellenbogenschützer gefahren bin. Und das Einzige was ich nicht geschützt habe, habe ich mir dann gebrochen... .


----------



## Martinwurst (12. Juni 2019)

Das Bittere ist, dass ein Unfall immer zu der Zeit und an der Stelle passiert, wo man nicht damit rechnet.
Ich hab zb. immer drauf geachtet richtig zu fallen. Am Motorrad perfekte Schutzkleidung, vorsichtig auf dem Rad usw.
Und wie hab ichs mir gebrochen? Als Torwart die ausgestreckte Hand angeschossen bekommen, obwohl ich alle 2 Monate mal Fußballspielen geh.


----------



## Frostfalke (12. Juni 2019)

Bei mir war es die letzte Abfahrt nach Hause über die Wiese. Schon 100 mal gefahren... und plötzlich war Dein Loch...


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2019)

Gute Besserung allen Patienten!



Martinwurst schrieb:


> Wenn in dem Bereich ein Protektor sinnvoll wäre, dann würden die ganzen Profis schon lange mit Prototypen davon rumfahren.


An den Profis würde ich es nicht festmachen, die fahren ja teilweise auch ohne alles bzw. nur mit Knieschützer und Helm.
Für den Rücken und die Ellenbogen gibt es aber bekanntermaßen funktionierende Protektoren.

Handgelenk ist so ne Sache, gab beim Snowboarden früher auch mal so Handgelenksstützen im Handschuh, die dann mit Pech die Mittelhandknochen zertrümmert haben.
Keine Ahnung...


----------



## xyztkaro (13. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht. Ich denke Fallschule steht auf jeden Fall auf dem Programm, sobald ich wieder gesund bin. Das Bittere ist auch, dass ich mit Helm, Backprotektor, Knieschützer und Ellenbogenschützer gefahren bin. Und das Einzige was ich nicht geschützt habe, habe ich mir dann gebrochen... .


War bei mir genauso. Handschuhe mit Fingerschutz ja und alle Protektoren die man so trägt. Aber die Handgelenke ... Ich bin nicht mal schlimm gestürzt. Hab lediglich einen Blauenfleck. Aber das ganze Gewicht hat die Hand abgefangen. Warum man da noch nix entwickelt hat... scheint ein sehr häufiger Bruch im Sport zu sein.


----------



## on any sunday (13. Juni 2019)

Kein Protektor kann hundertprozentigen Schutz bieten. Die Orthese soll verhindern, das die Hand stark abknickt. Wenn die Belastung senkrecht zur Hand/Arm Achse kommt, nützt der Protektor nichts und das Gelenk oder der Knochen gibt auf. Oder man bricht sich dann halt die restlichen Knochen der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (13. Juni 2019)

Ne, da ist schon meist Überstreckung das Hauptproblem.

Ab nem gewissen Einschlag ist dann natürlich auch der Arm dahin, aber ich denke nicht bei den hier erwähnten Situationen.


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Juni 2019)

xyztkaro schrieb:


> War bei mir genauso. Handschuhe mit Fingerschutz ja und alle Protektoren die man so trägt. Aber die Handgelenke ... Ich bin nicht mal schlimm gestürzt. Hab lediglich einen Blauenfleck. Aber das ganze Gewicht hat die Hand abgefangen. Warum man da noch nix entwickelt hat... scheint ein sehr häufiger Bruch im Sport zu sein.



Ja bei mir war es auch nur ein Sturz mit ca. 8 km/h. Das Schlimme ist wahrscheinlich, dass man durch die Hangneigung eben eine gewisse Fallhöhe hat. Beim Skifahren rutscht man da ja einfach, aber ohne Schnee eben nicht.


----------



## Martinwurst (13. Juni 2019)

Das Problem ist ganz klar das Abknicken der Hand.
Wenn man senkrecht auf die Hand fällt, dann nehmen viel mehr Knochen die Belastung auf.
Druch das Anwinkeln geht die ganze Belastung aber auf Kahnbein und Speiche.
Bei manchen eher jungen Patienen bricht eher das Kahnbein, bei Älteren eher die Speiche.

Das ist einer der häufigsten Brüche. Alte Leute rutschen aus, brechen sich das. Junge Leute machen Sport (Fahrrad, Motorrad etc.) und brechen sich das. Eben mit die typischste Sturzverletzung.

Selbst Motorradrennfahrer, die mit Airbags und allen möglichen Protektoren ausgerüstet sind, tragen nur Handschuhe, aber keine Schiene, die das Handgelenk versteift. Und da brechen die sich auch hin und wieder das Handgelenk. Im Normalfall aber nicht, weil sie nicht den Reflex haben, sich mit der Hand abzustützen.

edit: Als ich mein Kahnbein gebrochen hatte, bin ich mit so ner normalen Handgelenksorthese ein paar mal Rad gefahren. Da hat man überhaupt keinen richtigen Grip am Lenker, weil man eher nur mit den Fingern am Lenker hängt, als wirklich mit der Hand aufliegt. Man bewegt das Handgelenk beim Radfahren wohl viel mehr als man denkt. Das merkt man erst richtig, wenn man es gar nicht mehr bewegen kann.
Ich mein, vielleicht taugt ja so ein spezielles Carbon-Teil etwas, aber ich glaub kaum, dass man hier Erfahrungen zu sowas Speziellem und Teurem finden wird.


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich meine bescheidene Meinung hier mal absondern darf:
ich halte solche Handgelenksschützer, oder wie man sie auch nennen mag, für wenig sinnvoll. Erstens ist nicht garantiert, dass so ein Teil eine entsprechende Verletzung verhindert oder gar eine andere herbeiführt.
Zum anderen schränkt ihr euch damit ein, wie mit keinem anderen mir bekannten Schoner.
Das Greifen des Lenkers wird unglaublich indirekt, die Bewegung im Handgelenk eingeschränkt... Was soll das denn?
Ich verzichte auf Ellenbogenschoner, weil ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich dadurch weniger kontrolliert fahre und sogar eher zum Stürzen neige.
Was sollte das erst mit so einem Handgelenksgeschwür werden?

Klar, wenn man ab und an heftig stürzt, kommt es irgendwann unweigerlich zu einer Radiusfraktur. Aber da gibt es nun echt Schlimmeres.
Ich bin allerdings auch schon unglaublich oft auf den Händen gelandet, ohne mir einen Bruch zu bescheren.
Und wo hört das denn auf? Was, wenn man sich das Wadenbein bricht? Spaxt man sich dann ein Heizungsrohr an den Unterschenkel, damit das nicht nochmal passiert? 

Ich rate hier niemandem direkt davon ab, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber bevor ich mir so ein Teil umschnalle, bleib ich lieber auf dem Sofa sitzen und stehe gar nicht erst auf.


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich meine bescheidene Meinung hier mal absondern darf:
> ich halte solche Handgelenksschützer, oder wie man sie auch nennen mag, für wenig sinnvoll. Erstens ist nicht garantiert, dass so ein Teil eine entsprechende Verletzung verhindert oder gar eine andere herbeiführt.
> ...



Dass solche Schoner behindern, steht außer Frage. Allerdings bin ich nicht nur Familienvater, sondern auch selbstständig. D. h. ich muss meine Familie auch ernähren. Die vier Wochen Gips sind da eine reine Katastrophe... . Krankengeld gibt's da nämlich nicht. Insofern würde ich persönlich lieber eine Einschränkung beim Hobby in Kauf nehmen … . Allerdings muss natürlich auch was bringen. Und um das herauszufinden, unterhalten wir uns ja hier.


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2019)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich meine bescheidene Meinung hier mal absondern darf:
> ich halte solche Handgelenksschützer, oder wie man sie auch nennen mag, für wenig sinnvoll. Erstens ist nicht garantiert, dass so ein Teil eine entsprechende Verletzung verhindert oder gar eine andere herbeiführt.
> ...


Man könnte fast meinen du hast beim Tippen einen Fullface auf! 




Aber der Griff am Lenker wird sicher eingeschränkt. Ob dass das letztendlich hilfreich ist...
Muss wohl mal jemand ausprobieren.


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, du hast beim Tippen einen Fullface auf!


...würde ich ja   ... Aber da ich zurzeit nicht tippen kann, sondern diktieren muss … Nicht dass ich es nicht versucht hätte … Aber mit geschlossenem Visier, hat Dragon mich nicht mehr verstanden.


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> ...würde ich ja   ... Aber da ich zurzeit nicht tippen kann, sondern diktieren muss … Nicht dass ich es nicht versucht hätte … Aber mit geschlossenem Visier, hat Dragon mich nicht mehr verstanden.


Leider warst nicht du gemeint, sondern Basti Fantasti mit den empfindsamen Ellenbogen.


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Leider warst nicht du gemeint, sondern Basti Fantasti mit den empfindsamen Ellenbogen.


... ach so, dann hat sich was überschnitten. War trotzdem lustig


----------



## fone (13. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> ... ach so, dann hat sich was überschnitten. War trotzdem lustig


Ja, hatte sich überschnitten, ich brauche immer zu lange zum Schreiben und habe zu viele Tabs offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lwtd (13. Juni 2019)

Als jemand der in der Vergangenheit schon so einiges an Verletzungen hatte, würde ich empfehlen einfach mal ein paar Tage/Wochen vergehen zu lassen. Ich kenn das von mir, in den ersten Tagen steht man unter Schock und der Reflex geht dahin zu versuchen die Verletzungsgefahr für die Zukunft zu minimieren oder auszuschliessen. Lässt man sich Zeit, nutzt die Physiotherapie und den Aufbau um den Unfall zu reflektieren, schwindet in der Regel die Angst.


Ich würde auf keinen Fall dazu raten jetzt direkt irgendwelche Schoner zu kaufen welche beim Handgelenk viele negative Einflüsse haben. Ihr könnt die nächste Zeit eh nicht biken. Wenn dann bei der ersten Ausfahrt immer noch ein schlechtes Gefühl da ist, kann man den Kauf immer noch beschliessen.


----------



## everywhere.local (13. Juni 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Leider warst nicht du gemeint, sondern Basti Fantasti mit den empfindsamen Ellenbogen.


DAS konnte nun aber wirklich niemand ahnen. 

Ausserdem wie soll man denn sehen, dass ich voll der Profi bin, wenn ich mit Schonern fahre? 
/s


fone schrieb:


> Ja, hatte sich überschnitten, ich brauche immer zu lange zum Schreiben und habe zu viele Tabs offen.


Langsam im Kopf isser auch noch dazu 



lwtd schrieb:


> Als jemand der in der Vergangenheit schon so einiges an Verletzungen hatte, würde ich empfehlen einfach mal ein paar Tage/Wochen vergehen zu lassen. Ich kenn das von mir, in den ersten Tagen steht man unter Schock und der Reflex geht dahin zu versuchen die Verletzungsgefahr für die Zukunft zu minimieren oder auszuschliessen. Lässt man sich Zeit, nutzt die Physiotherapie und den Aufbau um den Unfall zu reflektieren, schwindet in der Regel die Angst.
> 
> 
> Ich würde auf keinen Fall dazu raten jetzt direkt irgendwelche Schoner zu kaufen welche beim Handgelenk viele negative Einflüsse haben. Ihr könnt die nächste Zeit eh nicht biken. Wenn dann bei der ersten Ausfahrt immer noch ein schlechtes Gefühl da ist, kann man den Kauf immer noch beschliessen.


kann ich bestätigen. Ich weiss, wie weh so ein ausgekugelter Ellenbogen mit gesplittertem Gelenk tut (Snowboard aber)... Oder ein zertrümmerter Humeruskopf mit Spiralfraktur im Oberarm... oder... ....
... Gescheit heilen lassen, langsam wieder anfangen und dann kommt das alles wieder.
Ich hab auch die ersten Wochen noch immer leichte Bedenken, das geht aber irgendwann alles komplett weg.


----------



## Frostfalke (13. Juni 2019)

lwtd schrieb:


> Als jemand der in der Vergangenheit schon so einiges an Verletzungen hatte, würde ich empfehlen einfach mal ein paar Tage/Wochen vergehen zu lassen. Ich kenn das von mir, in den ersten Tagen steht man unter Schock und der Reflex geht dahin zu versuchen die Verletzungsgefahr für die Zukunft zu minimieren oder auszuschliessen. Lässt man sich Zeit, nutzt die Physiotherapie und den Aufbau um den Unfall zu reflektieren, schwindet in der Regel die Angst.
> 
> 
> Ich würde auf keinen Fall dazu raten jetzt direkt irgendwelche Schoner zu kaufen welche beim Handgelenk viele negative Einflüsse haben. Ihr könnt die nächste Zeit eh nicht biken. Wenn dann bei der ersten Ausfahrt immer noch ein schlechtes Gefühl da ist, kann man den Kauf immer noch beschliessen.



Klingt vernünftig


----------



## greifswald (13. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte mir die 661 Wrist wrap (beide Versionen) geholt. Mein Doc hat nach der OP auf mind 6 Wochen Schiene bestanden. Ich habe da eher auf meinen Körper und die Physio gehört und im Alltag in der Zeit diese minimalistischen Dinger getragen. Insbesondere um mich selbst vor unüberlegten Bewegungen zu schützen und zur Rücksichtnahme durch Andere.

Später habe ich sie zum Straßenradeln genutzt, da ich die Hoffnung hatte, in einem Sturzfall die Hand nicht zum Hebel abzuknicken.
Trotz des Tollen Berichts über die 661 hier auf mtb-news kann ich mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass die Dinger die Immense Kraft eines Sturzes mindern. Mein Doc hat über die Dinger gelacht ;-)

Die Teile führen eher dazu, an den Sturz erinnert zu werden. Angst ist aufm MTB aber eher gefährlich.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, noch massivere (und damit evtl wirksame) Protektoren zu tragen.


----------



## Wolfobert (13. Juni 2019)

Motorradhandschuhe haben gerne im unteren Bereich eine Fläche mit Stahlnieten. Anfangs dachte ich, die wären da, um die Hand beim Sturz vor Abschürfungen zu schützen, bis ich mal im Katalog von einem der großen Anbieter las, das diese Nieten dazu dienen, im Falle eines Sturzes die offenen Hände auf dem Teer abgleiten zu lassen, damit die Kraft in die größere Fläche der Unterarme eingeleitet wird. 
Bringt natürlich beim MTB meist nicht viel, weil man meist nicht auf Teer landet.


----------



## Tharful (14. Juni 2019)

War "damals" auch auf der Suche... Und meine Arzt meinte das im Fall des Sturzes dann zu erhöhter Belastung vor/hinter der Schiene kommt... Als "Stütze" für'n Alltag OK, als Schoner fürs biken eher nicht.
Hab's dann gelassen und trotz zahlreicher Stürze nie wieder die gleiche Stelle gebrochen... Dafür jetzt an der anderen Hand "Boxerfraktur"... Mit der Faust auf den Boden... Auch hier der Rat von Arzt "Nicht schnell schnell wieder aufs Bike... Ausheilen".
Kann ich heutzutage als Papa auch viel besser umsetzen/aushalten als "damals".

Und hey... Endlich wieder Zeit ein neues Bike aufzubauen


----------



## espanolito255 (14. Juni 2019)

Steffi Marth fährt mit so einen Ortema Teil rum. Hier zu sehen ab ca. 1:30 glaube ich... https://www.liquid-life.de/blog/mtb-action-rene-wildhaber-steffi-marth/


----------



## sportsfreund68 (14. Juni 2019)

Dann bin ich also nicht der einzige der sich diese blöde Radiusfraktur zugezogen hat. Ich bin vor 4 Wochen beim Bike Festival in Willingen gestürzt und habe mir das linke Handgelenk gebrochen, die rechte Hand gestaucht und eine Rippe angeknackst. Seitdem trage ich die Gipsschiene, noch bis zum 26. Juni. Dann ist Endkontrolle. Mal sehen wie schnell ich wieder auf dem Bike sitze.

Mit den Leuten von Orthema habe ich beim Dirt Masters in Winterberg gesprochen. Die haben mir eine Handgelenksorthese gezeigt. Die kostet 600 €. Sie meinten mein Arzt kann mir die verschreiben, könnte sein das die private Kasse das zahlt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall nachdem die Schiene weg ist mal bei Orthema vorbei fahren und mich nochmal beraten lassen. Mein Arzt meinte aber auch es macht wenig Sinn, weil das Handgelenk wenn es ausgeheilt ist wieder genauso stabil ist wie vorher. Ich habe aber etwas Angst wegen dem vielen Metall das ich jetzt da drin habe, da hätte ich schon gerne etwas Schutz.


----------



## Frostfalke (15. Juni 2019)

sportsfreund68 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich also nicht der einzige der sich diese blöde Radiusfraktur zugezogen hat. Ich bin vor 4 Wochen beim Bike Festival in Willingen gestürzt und habe mir das linke Handgelenk gebrochen, die rechte Hand gestaucht und eine Rippe angeknackst. Seitdem trage ich die Gipsschiene, noch bis zum 26. Juni. Dann ist Endkontrolle. Mal sehen wie schnell ich wieder auf dem Bike sitze.
> 
> Mit den Leuten von Orthema habe ich beim Dirt Masters in Winterberg gesprochen. Die haben mir eine Handgelenksorthese gezeigt. Die kostet 600 €. Sie meinten mein Arzt kann mir die verschreiben, könnte sein das die private Kasse das zahlt. Ich werde auf jeden Fall nachdem die Schiene weg ist mal bei Orthema vorbei fahren und mich nochmal beraten lassen. Mein Arzt meinte aber auch es macht wenig Sinn, weil das Handgelenk wenn es ausgeheilt ist wieder genauso stabil ist wie vorher. Ich habe aber etwas Angst wegen dem vielen Metall das ich jetzt da drin habe, da hätte ich schon gerne etwas Schutz.




Wäre super, wenn Du dann mal über den weiteren Verlauf berichten würdest. Gerade wie es auf dem Bike geht usw. Dann weiß ich schon mal, worauf ich mich einstellen muss. Habe nämlich Ende Juli Bikeurlaub gebucht. Nun fresse ich wie verrückt Kalzium und Vitamin D, damit alles möglichst schnell heilt damit ich vielleicht doch fahren kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (15. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Ende Juli



Das ist ja in einem Monat. Nie im Leben. Du musst erstmal hoffen, dass die Fraktur überhaupt gescheit heilt, ohne Operation.
Wenn es heilt, dann kannst du mindestens 2-3 Monate nicht wirklich Radfahren und damit es 95% wie vorher ist, dauert auch locker 6 Monate.


----------



## Frostfalke (15. Juni 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Das ist ja in einem Monat. Nie im Leben. Du musst erstmal hoffen, dass die Fraktur überhaupt gescheit heilt, ohne Operation.
> Wenn es heilt, dann kannst du mindestens 2-3 Monate nicht wirklich Radfahren und damit es 95% wie vorher ist, dauert auch locker 6 Monate.



Ach Du Schei...benhonig... . Was echt so lange?


----------



## Radfahrer24 (15. Juni 2019)

Hatte letzte Jahr auch eine Radiusfraktur. Kann die Zeitangaben von oben leider nur bestätigen...


----------



## Frostfalke (15. Juni 2019)

Woran liegt das denn? Sollte der Knochen nicht nach 4-6 Wochen ordentlich verheilt sein?


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Woran liegt das denn? Sollte der Knochen nicht nach 4-6 Wochen ordentlich verheilt sein?


Ist trotzdem nicht voll belastbar. Probier mal dann einen Reifen auf eine Felge zu ziehen.
Wenn dir das egal ist, fahr halt trotzdem.


----------



## Frostfalke (15. Juni 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Ist trotzdem nicht voll belastbar. Probier mal dann einen Reifen auf eine Felge zu ziehen.
> Wenn dir das egal ist, fahr halt trotzdem.



Ich frag ja nur. Dass ich dann noch Reha brauche, um die Muskeln wieder aufzubauen, ist mir auch klar. Ich hatte nur insgesamt mit 6-8 Wochen und nicht mit sechs Monaten geplant. Deshalb war ich so erstaunt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juni 2019)

Na, 3- eher 4 werden es schon...gutes Heilfleisch vorausgesetzt...bis alles wieder tippitoppi ist.
Ist für die Übergangszeit Kinesio & Co. denn nicht denkbar?!


----------



## Frostfalke (15. Juni 2019)

Dann esse ich weiter Kalzium, hoffe das Beste.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juni 2019)

Beugt zudem auch Ostheoporose vor!


----------



## Martinwurst (15. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Woran liegt das denn? Sollte der Knochen nicht nach 4-6 Wochen ordentlich verheilt sein?


Es geht dabei nicht unbedingt um den Knochen (sofern der verheilt ist), es geht darum, dass deine Hand steif wird, wenn du paar Wochen Gips hast.
Das musst du dir dann in wochenlanger oder sogar monatelanger Physiotherapie mit Dehnen und Kräftigen, warme Wasserbäder usw. wieder beweglich machen.


----------



## sportsfreund68 (15. Juni 2019)

Mein Arzt sagt nach 6-8 Wochen ist der Knochen verheilt aber es dauert halt bis du durch Physio und Training wieder voll belasten kannst, vor allem schmerzfrei. Ich mache jetzt seit 2 Wochen Physio aber die Schmerzen sind schon teilweise heftig. Vor allen wenn ich daran denke das ich das Geballer auf einem Trail aushalten müsste. Wir haben auch Bike Urlaub in Saalbach und Sölden im August gebucht, aber ich fürchte das mein Sohn da alleine fahren muss und ich mich damit beschäftigen muss ihn zu filmen und zu fotografieren.
Mein Handgelenk sieht übrigens so aus. Zusätzlich zur Radiusfraktur hat es bei mir noch den kleinen Knochenfortsatz außen abgeknickt und der muss von alleine heilen ohne Metall.


----------



## Trail Surfer (15. Juni 2019)

sportsfreund68 schrieb:


> Mein Arzt sagt nach 6-8 Wochen ist der Knochen verheilt aber es dauert halt bis du durch Physio und Training wieder voll belasten kannst, vor allem schmerzfrei. Ich mache jetzt seit 2 Wochen Physio aber die Schmerzen sind schon teilweise heftig. Vor allen wenn ich daran denke das ich das Geballer auf einem Trail aushalten müsste.


_Schrub _ich doch, schmerzfrei dauert. Das kannst nur du mit dir ausmachen. 
Probier es vor einer Absage, was daxsuf härteren Trails zu spüren ist.
Ggf - weil ja zeitlich befristet eher OK - ein gut wirkendes Schmeezmittel deiner Wahl.
Ach so, du und dein Kopf, ihr müsst beide richtig Bock drauf haben, auch das kann helfen.


----------



## Martinwurst (15. Juni 2019)

Als der Gips abgekommen ist, hab ich mir jeden Abend nen Stuhl ans Waschbecken gestellt, heißes Wasser mit bischen Seife eingelassen.
Dann 5-10 Minuten die Hand aufgewärmt und dann 20 Minuten lang in alle möglichen Richtungen gedehnt und lange gehalten.
So dass es ordentlich zieht, aber nicht weh tut.
Ging fast jeden Tag ein bischen weiter und danach hat es sich schon viel besser angefühlt.


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Juni 2019)

@xyztkaro ich hatte heute die Möglichkeit, die 661 und die 661 Pro Protektoren mal anzuziehen. Die Pro kannst Du vergessen da es nur ein bisschen die EVA-Schaum - die Schützen gar nicht. Aber die Normalen hier: https://www.bike24.de/p1125917.html?q=six+six+one haben oben und unten eine schmale aber sehr stabile Schiene, sodass das Handgelenk im Falle eines Sturzes doch mehr geschützt sein sollte als ohne Protektor. Auch lassen sich die Fahrradgriffe noch sehr gut greifen damit. Die werde ich wohl zukünftig nutzen.


----------



## Wolfobert (16. Juni 2019)

In diesem Thread
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2019/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

berichtet ein MTB-Journalist, wie er an einem MTB-Enduro-Rennen teilnehmen und sich vorbereiten will, er trägt und testet eine Mobius X8 Wrist Brace , sie ist bei der Ausrüstung (im mittleren Teil des Berichts) abgebildet.


----------



## Frostfalke (16. Juni 2019)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> In diesem Thread
> https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2019/0...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
> 
> berichtet ein MTB-Journalist, wie er an einem MTB-Enduro-Rennen teilnehmen und sich vorbereiten will, er trägt und testet eine Mobius X8 Wrist Brace , sie ist bei der Ausrüstung (im mittleren Teil des Berichts) abgebildet.



Sieht auch krass aus. Der scheint noch als Bandage zu fungieren. Merke ich mir, falls ich eine brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xyztkaro (17. Juni 2019)

Mega Danke für die vielen Tipps. Ich muss auch mindestens 6 Wochen ruhig halten und Ergotherapie machen. Aufgrund eines alten Bruches, der falsch Behandelt wurde (Danke dafür) war die Stelle wohl eh irgebdwann dran. In der Therapie wurde mir schon gesagt wenn ich Glück habe, dann kann ich im Herbst etwas Fahrrad fahren (Bikepark etc natürlich nicht...) und Kraftsport ist dieses Jahr nicht drin. Das deprimiert, aber ich hab mir einen Hometrainer organisiert. Dann kann man zumindest ein Gefühl von Freiheit simulieren XD 

Ich überlege tatsächlich die Mobius anzuschaffen. Auch wenn es "nur" eine Radiusfraktur ist - gebrauchen kann man die trotzdem nicht. Wer brauch schon gebrochene Knochen als aktiver Mensch ...


----------



## a.nienie (17. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> @xyztkaro ich hatte heute die Möglichkeit, die 661 und die 661 Pro Protektoren mal anzuziehen. Die Pro kannst Du vergessen da es nur ein bisschen die EVA-Schaum - die Schützen gar nicht. Aber die Normalen hier: https://www.bike24.de/p1125917.html?q=six+six+one haben oben und unten eine schmale aber sehr stabile Schiene, sodass das Handgelenk im Falle eines Sturzes doch mehr geschützt sein sollte als ohne Protektor. Auch lassen sich die Fahrradgriffe noch sehr gut greifen damit. Die werde ich wohl zukünftig nutzen.


die verwende ich aktuell einseitig. ostern handgelenkt angebrochen, eine woche später zum arzt, weil tat nur etwas weh ;-)
dann 2 wochen schiene, danach so eine medizinische bandage, mit der es sich scheisse radfahren lässt. aktuell meist ohne, mit dem crosser im gelände aber noch mit der 661 unterwegs. allerdings nur mit handschuh drunter, bei dropbar reibt mir das ding sonst zu sehr zwischen zeigefinger und daumen.
keine physio bzw. nur zuhause die wichtigsten moves ;-)


allen verletzten gute verheilung und geduld.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (18. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> Dass solche Schoner behindern, steht außer Frage. Allerdings bin ich nicht nur Familienvater, sondern auch selbstständig. D. h. ich muss meine Familie auch ernähren. Die vier Wochen Gips sind da eine reine Katastrophe... . Krankengeld gibt's da nämlich nicht. Insofern würde ich persönlich lieber eine Einschränkung beim Hobby in Kauf nehmen … . Allerdings muss natürlich auch was bringen. Und um das herauszufinden, unterhalten wir uns ja hier.


Sicher gibt's Teile, die etwas gebrächt hätten, wenn Du sie bei Deinem Sturz angehabt hättest. Das Problem ist einerseits, dass man sich einfach die Bewegung mit den Teilen einschränkt und dann, vor allem, das "hätte" und das "wenn". Einem Kumpel von mir hat's mal vorn bei einer Abfahrt mit 40 km/h eine der berüchtigten alten Cantilever Bremsen reingezogen, er hatte vermutlich noch so an die 20 km/h drauf, als er angefangen hat, sich zu überschlage. Das einzige, was ihm passierte, außer ein paar Schürfungen war, dass er sich das linke Handgelenk angeknackst hatte. Er hatte einfach das Glück, dass er im richtigen Moment richtig reagiert hat, und Du leider nicht. Das sind Dinge, die bleiben immer als Restrisiko dabei. Wenn ich irgendwo etwas tun will, um die Hände und Handgelenke zu schützen, halte ich gute Handschuhe für das einzig sinnvolle: Ein Flächenschutz, der den Aufprall dämpft könnte am ehesten etwas helfen. Aber einen 100%igen Schutz gibt's nicht, denke ich. Sicher bist Du jetzt auch terrorisiert, das wäre ich auch und weniger als einen Monat, nachdem(!) der Gips weg ist, wird's auf keinen Fall dauern, dass Du wieder einigermaßen radeln kannst, vorwiegend aus psychologischen Gründen Angst vor Schmerz und Erinnerung an das Geschehene. Tast Dich langsam von unten heran und übertreib nicht, dann wirst Du wieder zu Deiner alten Form finden. Wichtig: Akzeptier, dass es so ist.


----------



## Tony- (18. Juni 2019)

xyztkaro schrieb:


> einen Hometrainer organisiert. Dann kann man zumindest ein Gefühl von Freiheit simulieren XD


Die Kurbel rundtreten in 4 Wänden... ich weiß nicht. Bergwandern? Nach 7-10 Tagen Wandeurlaub in den Alpen wenn ich dann wieder zu Hause bin und mich aufs Rad setze denk ich mir erst mal da hat einer heimlich nen Motor eingebaut.. ziemlich gutes Training


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Juni 2019)

Als der Gips unten war und ich noch nicht Radfahren konnte, bin ich immer ein wenig Joggen gegangen. Das hasse ich zwar, aber man fühlt sich wenigstens wieder lebendig, wenn man draußen bischen Sport machen kann.


----------



## floOhster (18. Juni 2019)

Da ich das auch erst hinter mir habe, und das 8 Wochen vor einer geplanten Alpenüberquerung:

Schau dass du unbedingt den Gips so schnell es geht los wirst. Ich konnte wegen guten Verlauf meinen Arzt auf glaube 6 Wochen runterhandeln , zuvor haben sie pauschal 8 veranschlagt davon waren zwei mit abnehmbarer Schiene, da ging also schon Physio.

Trotzdem war des Gelenk fast völlig steif, mit jeden Tag Übungen und viel dehnen hat dann aber die transalp und ne Woche später ein Enduro Rennen geklappt.

Das still legen hat in meinem Fall aber mehr Schaden angerichtet als der Bruch, denk da sind viele Ärzte einfach eher vorsichtig und lassen den Gips lieber zu lange dran.

Über Protektoren hatte ich auch nachgedacht und so Snowboard Teile zum unter den Handschuh ziehen probiert aber das ging gar nicht.
Nach einer Weile ist die Angst aber eh weg und dann fühlst dich ohne glaub ich sicherer als mit.


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Juni 2019)

floOhster schrieb:


> Das still legen hat in meinem Fall aber mehr Schaden angerichtet als der Bruch, denk da sind viele Ärzte einfach eher vorsichtig und lassen den Gips lieber zu lange dran.



Alternativ hättest du ja den Gips weglassen können. Eine Pseudarthrose und für immer verkrüppeltes Handgelenk, was evtl. versteift werden muss oder Knochenspäne, die aus deinem Becken rausgeschnitten werden und in den Bruchspalt eingesetzt werden, ist sicherlich weniger Schaden als den Gips 1,2 Wochen länger

Kurz danach Rennen fahren, halte ich ehrlich gesagt für relativ "dumm". Sorry, aber ich denk das macht man nur, wenn einem die eventuellen Konsequenzen nicht richtig klar sind. Wenn es nicht richtig verheilt ist, dann wird die Hand noch viel länger ruhig gestellt, als die 8 Wochen. Da würde ich überhaupt kein sinnloses Risiko eingehen, schließlich verdienst du mit MTB-Rennen nicht dein Geld.

Wenn schon, dann vor dem Gips abnehmen noch ne CT-Aufnahme, damit man wirklich sieht, dass der Knochen verheilt ist.


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Juni 2019)

Also ich war heute zur Kontrolluntersuchung. Dabei habe ich jetzt wenigstens einen leichten Cast-Gips bekommen. Der Arzt meinte, der Gips muss vier Wochen insgesamt dranbleiben, danach vier Wochen Reha und es wäre wie neu. Das ist zwar immer noch zu lang für mein Mountainbikeurlaub, aber immer noch besser als eine Prognose von einem halben Jahr .


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Juni 2019)

Frostfalke schrieb:


> aber immer noch besser als eine Prognose von einem halben Jahr .


Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass du ein halbes Jahr nicht Rad fahren kannst.
Bis deine Hand sich aber so wie vorher anfühlt und genauso belastbar ist, dauert es viel länger als 4 Wochen.
Die meisten Ärzte klären die Patienen Schritt für Schritt auf. Die wenigsten fallen direkt mit der Tür ins Haus. Aber du wolltest dich hier ja austauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (18. Juni 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Alternativ hättest du ja den Gips weglassen können. Eine Pseudarthrose und für immer verkrüppeltes Handgelenk, was evtl. versteift werden muss oder Knochenspäne, die aus deinem Becken rausgeschnitten werden und in den Bruchspalt eingesetzt werden, ist sicherlich weniger Schaden als den Gips 1,2 Wochen länger
> 
> Kurz danach Rennen fahren, halte ich ehrlich gesagt für relativ "dumm". Sorry, aber ich denk das macht man nur, wenn einem die eventuellen Konsequenzen nicht richtig klar sind. Wenn es nicht richtig verheilt ist, dann wird die Hand noch viel länger ruhig gestellt, als die 8 Wochen. Da würde ich überhaupt kein sinnloses Risiko eingehen, schließlich verdienst du mit MTB-Rennen nicht dein Geld.
> 
> Wenn schon, dann vor dem Gips abnehmen noch ne CT-Aufnahme, damit man wirklich sieht, dass der Knochen verheilt ist.


Einfach Mal Sachen annehmen und irgendwas schreiben  natürlich soll sich keiner den Gips abreißen...

Ich hatte ja geschrieben dass es bei mir gut verlief. Der Bruch war im Röntgen eigentlich nicht mehr erkennbar und CT gabs auch.
Genauso hat mir der Physiotherapeut dazu geraten.
Dennoch hat der erste (ältere) Arzt pauschal 8 Wochen Gips veranschlagt.
Nachdem ich mit einem zweiten, jüngeren Arzt alles besprochen hatte (auch transalp und so) Kam der Gips früher runter und die Physio ging eher richtig los.
Der Knochen selbst heilt schnell, da ist nach 6-8 Wochen alles fertig. Aber bewegen kannst halt nix und dir fehlen dir Muskeln, das ist danach das Hauptproblem.


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Juni 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass du ein halbes Jahr nicht Rad fahren kannst.
> Bis deine Hand sich aber so wie vorher anfühlt und genauso belastbar ist, dauert es viel länger als 4 Wochen.
> Die meisten Ärzte klären die Patienen Schritt für Schritt auf. Die wenigsten fallen direkt mit der Tür ins Haus.



Du schaffst es aber auch, wie jede gute Laune kaputt zu machen . Nein aber im Ernst, mir schon klar dass das wahrscheinlich nicht nach vier Wochen spurlos weg ist. Ich freue mich aber schon, dass ich den Gips nicht acht Wochen sondern nur vier Wochen tragen muss. Auch darf ich jetzt die Schiene zum Waschen abnehmen. Das ist bei der Hitze natürlich schon mal was. Außerdem, sobald das Ding runter ist, habe ich es selber in der Hand mit der Reha. Und da ich da extrem eisern bin, habe ich guter Hoffnung ist schnell wieder hinzubekommen. Denn ehrlich gesagt, habe ich schon Stubenkoller. Ich stehe jeden Tag mit Tränen in den Augen vor meinen Bikes … .


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Juni 2019)

@floOhster:
Ja gut, wenns mit CT abgesichert wurde passt es ja. Das ist zwar odentlich Strahlung, aber nur damit kann mans richtig sehen. Röntgenbilder sind oft so lala.

@Frostfalke:
Ja sry, aber entweder willst du aufgemuntert werden oder wissen, wie es bei anderen war


----------



## Frostfalke (18. Juni 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> [USER=440118]@Frostfalke:
> Ja sry, aber entweder willst du aufgemuntert werden oder wissen, wie es bei anderen war [/USER]




Ja hörmal! Dr. House kann beides!


----------



## sportsfreund68 (19. Juni 2019)

Ich habe jetzt noch genau eine Woche dann soll der Gips runter. Ich hoffe das die Röntgenkontrolle dies dann auch bestätigt. Die Beweglichkeit ist bei der Physio schon recht gut, es ist aber teilweise schon noch schmerzhaft. Was mir mehr Sorgen macht sind die komplett verkümmerten Muskeln. Mein linker Arm sieht nur noch halb so dünn aus wie der rechte .
Insgesamt war die Gipsschiene dann gute 5 Wochen am Arm. Ich denke ich werde es diesen Sommer mal ruhig angehen lassen und mich mehr aus Wandern konzentrieren und darauf gute Bilder von meinem Sohn zu machen wenn er die Trails rockt. Vielleicht gehen wenigstens ein paar Touren ggf. mit e-Bike 
Der große Bike Urlaub fängt am 4. August an vielleicht geht ja doch noch was...


----------



## Rockside (22. Juni 2019)

Ich halte sinnvolle Protektoren an einer so beweglichen Stelle wie dem Handgelenk für's MTB nicht für möglich. Das würde einen ziemlich unbeweglich machen, was bei aktivem Fahren im Grunde doch gar nicht geht. Ausserdem ist die Krafteinwirkung beim Sturz auf die Hand einfach viel zu hoch.

Was aber richtig sinnvoll wäre, sind Fallübungen zu machen, wie man sie z.B. beim Judo oder Jiu Jitsu übt. Keiner lässt sich da auf die Handgelenke fallen, weil jeder weiss, daß es dann die Hand oder den Ellenbogen knackt. Stattdessen lässt man sich möglichst geschmeidig abrollen und steht wieder auf.
Ein solches Abrollen lassen über den Rücken hinweg hat mich schon einige male vor üblen Brüchen an Hand, Armen und Schlüsselbein bewahrt. Beim Abrollen lassen kann dann auch ein Rucksack sehr nützlich sein, um Verletzungen dort zu verhindern.

Wenn man sich mit der gesamten Masse des Körpers einfach stumpf hinfallen lässt, dann sind Brüche fast unvermeidlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emerald287 (28. Juni 2019)

Wo wir hier gerade beim Thema sind 

Edit: Ach Mist, beim Überfliegen gesehen, dass es das schon gibt, naja, hier kommt dann halt noch das Fazit.









						Mobius X8 Wrist Brace im Test: Futuristische Orthese fürs Handgelenk
					

Die Mobius X8 Wrist Brace schont und schützt das Handgelenk beim Mountainbiken. Ob und wie sie nach einer schweren Verletzung hilft, erfahrt ihr hier.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## sportsfreund68 (28. Juni 2019)

So, meine Gipsschiene ist jetzt seit Mittwoch weg. Das abschließende Röntgenbild war sehr positiv. Laut Arzt ist alles perfekt verheilt. 
Jetzt geht die Physiophase richtig los. Das Handgelenk ist noch sehr geschwollen und die Beweglichkeit natürlich eingeschränkt. Der Arzt meinte noch 3 Wochen dann sollte das schlimmste überstanden sein. 
Er hat mir außerdem eine Ortema Orthese verschrieben. Ich habe heute mit Ortema telefoniert und werde jetzt mal Bilder hinschicken anhand derer sie beurteilen ob wir den Abdruck jetzt schon machen können anhand dessen sie die Orthese anfertigen oder ob wir noch etwas warten. 
Sobald die Orthese fertig ist poste ich mal Bilder. Der Arzt meinte auch es ist hauptsächlich eine Kopfsache und da kann so ein Teil schon helfen. 
So jetzt geht es weiter mit dem Aufbautraining


----------



## sportsfreund68 (2. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
wie versprochen nochmal ein Update. Mein Crash ist jetzt mittlerweile fast 11 Wochen her. Am Montag habe ich meine Ortema Orthese abgeholt. Seit gestern bin ich in Saalbach und habe mich heute ein wenig ans fahren gewöhnt indem ich ohne Orthese mal einfach ein paar Kilometer gefahren bin. Soweit so gut. Schmerzen gibt es praktisch keine, habe ich aber auch schon seit Wochen nicht mehr wirklich. Mein linker Arm ist leider noch etwas dünn auch wenn ich schon eine Weile versuche Muskeln aufzubauen u.a. mit einem Powerball.
Bin gespannt wie es nach den ersten Abfahrten aussieht.
Grüße aus Saalbach
Stefan


----------



## Frostfalke (2. August 2019)

Für den Muskelaufbau kann ich das hier empfehlen: https://www.amazon.de/Meglio-Therapieknete-Extra-weich-separat-verkauft/dp/B075DDB4QH/ref=sr_1_5?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=therapieknete&qid=1564761000&s=gateway&sr=8-5

Wesentlich effektiver als der Powerball, weil längere Drückphasen. Bei mir ist es jetzt 8 Wochen her. Die Beweglichkeit ist zu 90% wieder da. Nur bei Rotation merke ich es noch. Armmuskeln zu 80 %. Aufstützen und den Körper hochdrücken geht aber leider noch gar nicht. Das tut noch erbärmlich weh. Am Di. ist wieder Arzttermin, da bekomme ich dann hoffentlich die Freigabe fürs Biken... . Ich habe sooooooo einen Entzug... . Von der Gewichtszunahme ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## espanolito255 (2. August 2019)

Ich Klinke mich hier ein. Ich hatte für etwa fünf Woche ein bikeunfall mit Diagnose „skidaume“. Bandriss mit OP. 
Nun, gucke ich mich um ob auch noch so eine  Prothese für meine Bedürfnisse gibt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas?


----------



## fone (5. August 2019)

espanolito255 schrieb:


> Ich Klinke mich hier ein. Ich hatte für etwa fünf Woche ein bikeunfall mit Diagnose „skidaume“. Bandriss mit OP.
> Nun, gucke ich mich um ob auch noch so eine  Prothese für meine Bedürfnisse gibt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas?


Glaube ich nicht. Aber du hast doch sicher noch die Orthese vom Arzt. Die hatte ich damals beim Biken noch mal an. War aber Mist. 
Ich würde halt nicht nochmal drauf fallen. Und schön die Übungen machen. Meinem Daumen fehlen nach 7 Jahren immer noch 20°.


----------



## espanolito255 (5. August 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Ich würde halt nicht nochmal drauf fallen



Die jetzige ist in der Tat [email protected]#° zum biken. Man(n) kann kaum der Lenker greifen. Ich hoffe ich finde was vernünftiges...


----------



## Frostfalke (5. August 2019)

Was ich auch noch sehr empfehlen kann ist: https://smile.amazon.de/Trendy-Orig...s=schwingstab&qid=1565036666&s=gateway&sr=8-6

Habe damit heute angefangen und nach 5 Minuten denkt man schon, der Arm fällt ab . Trainiert die Muskeln im Unterarm auf jeden Fall sehr gut.


----------



## Jenson76 (27. August 2019)

ich habe mir Mitte April eine Radiusfraktur zugezogen. Inklusive Metallplatte und allem Tamtam. Seit Ende Juni fahre ich wieder. Anfangs noch sehr vorsichtig, aber inzwischen wieder wie vorher. Ich trage die Wrist Wrap von 661. Die schützt zwar nicht bei einem Sturz, unterstützt das Handgelenk aber ganz gut bei härteten Landungen. 
Einzig der Kopf macht in manchen Situationen noch nicht wieder mit und ich schiebe an manchen Stellen


----------



## sportsfreund68 (27. August 2019)

Ich bin jetzt gerade aus dem Bike Urlaub zurück. Ca. 2 Wochen Saalbach und dann nochmal 6 Tage Sölden. Die Orthese habe ich immer getragen. Naturgemäß was es in Saalbach etwas ruppiger und da habe ich schon den ein oder anderen Ruhetag eingelegt. In Sölden bin ich einmal 4 und einmal 2 Tage am Stück gefahren. Bisher kein Problem und keine wirklichen Schmerzen, zumindest nicht beim Fahren.
Ich bin wirklich happy das es nach dem Sturz und der OP so schnell so gut wieder geht.
Bei mir ist es auch hauptsächlich eine Kopfsache, ich war im Allgemeinen noch sehr langsam unterwegs. Ich hoffe das gibt sich nächstes Jahr wieder wenn ich die komplette Saison fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

